# Feds are raiding left and right



## NorCalHal (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, they didn't wait long.
I know of at least 20 dispensaries local to me that have shut down on thier own due to the threats.
I know of at least 5 others that have been raided by Federal agencies within the last 2 days.
They are coming in and taking everything then arresting the dispensary owners and the buyers.

My friends in LA have also told me that at least 100 shops have shut down on thier own also. Folks are scared big time.

On a positive note, California officials have petitioned the Feds to stop thier raids and get the hell out of the State. This happened today.

If the State is cool, then the Feds should back off.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2011)

Stay safe Hal

Are they arresting the people that are there at the time? or looking in books or what?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 19, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Well, they didn't wait long.
> I know of at least 20 dispensaries local to me that have shut down on thier own due to the threats.
> I know of at least 5 others that have been raided by Federal agencies within the last 2 days.
> They are coming in and taking everything then arresting the dispensary owners and the buyers.
> ...


 
Hate seeing this, Washington usually follows a half year or so behind Calif. wonder what this will do to the price of Meds.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

yes, Hal---stay safe---hope the petition to keep the fed out works---would hate to be on those raided books as a vendor---


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2011)

All dispensary's that are in eastern WA. have been shut down. It sucks for people that don't grow their own. This better be a wake up call for change on the fed level...here is hoping.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 19, 2011)

Watch your back, Hal!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2011)

IMO, it is never good when the feds (after saying they wouldn't) step all over states' rights.  I can not believe that we are going backwards again.  What in the world is wrong with these people.  With all the REAL problems we have, I cannot believe that this is going on.  I am horribly appalled!


----------



## getnasty (Oct 19, 2011)

You're dealing with the gigantic Ball of _nasty_ that is the United States Government. I highly doubt state officials petitioning them to stop is going to do anything. As I said in another thread, Federal law trumps State law. In their eyes, they have the right to be doing it on behalf of the American people that don't agree with it. It's sad that our country was founded on the premise of the government serving the people. Today, they just tell us what we can't do, and abuse their power however they can get away with. Loopholes are fun.


-nasty


----------



## Hick (Oct 19, 2011)

nch.."Keep yer nose in the wind, yer eye on the skyline,.. and watch out fer yer top-not pilgrim"


----------



## getnasty (Oct 19, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> You're dealing with the gigantic Ball of _nasty_ that is...


Giggle. Sorry Hick. :O


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2011)

How  does one get marijuana to be characterized in a different category as heroine? That is start isn't it? How can they be in the same class of drugs?


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 19, 2011)

True panic amongst the ranks...that is for sure. Been runnin' around today and many conversations about what is happening.
I gotta say, the scare tactic is working. I am sure within a month weedmaps will be losing alot of revenue.

Personally, I am not worried, for alas, I am but a small fish in a big pond. But I appreciate the concern from everyone for sure!

I am just a little suprised how fast they are acting, and to be honest, it's been quite comical on the news. A few of the folks who were raided complained that it was unfair because they never got a "warning" letter, like they really thought it was cool federally.

The "panic" I have seen really made me realize that the VAST majority of folks that jumped in over the last couple of years truly believed that the Feds were going to be cool, suckers.

The weak are getting "weeded" out. haha. Not much word about the Bay getting messed with, just mostly Sacramento and So-Cal, not really sure why. My guess would be HUGE crazy protests/riots if they disrupt the Bay scene. Gotta love radical angry hippies man.

I am sure it will get far worse before it calms.


----------



## akhockey (Oct 19, 2011)

I would love to read the petition from the State to the Feds.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 19, 2011)

The only BIG thing I've heard hear in the Bay, is San Jose's city council passed a deal to limit dispensaries to 10 in the city. Currently 140. All will have to shut down Oct 29th. Who decides what 10 can stay open? I have no idea, but I'm hoping my fav is one of them. I do have to admit that personally a TON of those 140 are super sketchy ghetto little settups. I'm all for the 100% legalization, but until that happens, I don't see the feds letting up on the obvious dispensaries with adds in KUSH magazine with pics of thugged out dudes hitting a pipe in the lobby. Haha, just my .02


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

*Hick*---great quote---that's one of my favorite all time movies---think *Rosebud* hits it on the head again---got to get the fed to re-classify the herb to disarm them


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 19, 2011)

Ya, ston-loc I saw alot of that in Lynnwood, Wa. Drs. office, They were practiceing skits of different scenarios on questions the doc might ask. Getting phony medical records is the easiest of frauds. most peeps think you just throw a seed in some dirt and water it, it's a full time job for me to grow our 30 plants.plus overtime!!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 19, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> nch.."Keep yer nose in the wind, yer eye on the skyline,.. and watch out fer yer top-not pilgrim"


 
 Can you skin Feds pilgrim ??


----------



## SunWolf (Oct 20, 2011)

That's really disgusting...Feds won't help keep the illegals out of Texas and N.Mexico where we NEED the help, but stick their nose in where it is NOT wanted in Cali...


----------



## Hick (Oct 20, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Can you skin Feds pilgrim ??


:rofl:.... 

" Damn! He was a wild one, old H*NCH*. He was livin' two year in a  cave up on the Musselshell with a female panther. She never did get used  to him."

 I says "the Rocky Mountains is the marrow of the world," and by God, I was right. These here is God's finest scupturings! And there ain't no laws for the  brave ones! And there ain't no asylums for the crazy ones!


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 20, 2011)

*hick*---tell me you don't know the dialog for the whole movie:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Oct 20, 2011)

..gawd OS... I'd be afraid to guess how many times I've watched that flick. Its one of the first movies I ever owned on VHS. 
_[slaps chest]_ "Great grower. Yes?"... "Fine figure of a man. Yes?".. "That's all you need to know for now."


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 20, 2011)

gonna be my nap time movie today---got it on the DVR from one of the movie channels a while back---don't think i'll be able to watch it without LMAO---thanks for the smile


----------



## Hick (Oct 20, 2011)

I think it might be TMC, not positive. But they seem to run it for a week or so, every few months. A classic for sure. Enjoy 
"I've been to town.".....


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 20, 2011)

:rofl:---you do know the dialog


----------



## Herm (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey who would have guessed people would close up shop and lay low once the feds started pressing charges?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2011)

As long as there is religious Rednecks in Politics,,the Feds will have there way with the sinful pot growers.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 21, 2011)

The sad thing is that nothing in the Bible says that it's a sin for sick people to use _Cannabis_ to alleviate their symptoms.  People who mix their religion with politics (which Jesus said NOT to do) are the ones to blame, not Christians in general (I am Christian and I think pot should be legalized or at least downscheduled).  

This post is getting too much into religion and politics, so I will clam up now.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 21, 2011)

number 4.20b of the 10 commandments is very clear in it's wording---"share your ganja with a friend"---


----------



## Roddy (Oct 21, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to orangesunshine again.

you make me smile again, thanks. What MOVIE is it???? I think i know, then i don't think i know...so tell me please, or Hick could just recite the whole thing.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2011)

> Hick could just recite the whole thing.



I think he would enjoy that.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 21, 2011)

:ciao: *Rosebud*---i would enjoy it if Hick would do that as i fell asleep as soon as i put it on the other day---"JERIMIAH JOHNSON"


----------



## getnasty (Oct 21, 2011)

lol, it's Jeremiah Johnson, featuring Robert Redford


----------



## Irish (Oct 22, 2011)

''who decides what ten can stay open'' ston-loc...

money and councilmen(insert whatever) how much are you willing to pay attitude is what i see most usually in a monopoloy. jmo...

we of mi got letters. we got televised notice of stop loss. (even after the app fees checks were cashed which were nonrefundable)...no fed raids from what i seen but some that remained open were taken down immediately...the issue they claimed was public nuissance on all dispensaries, but only enforceable if the counties prosecutors decided to allow, or not allow. then theres always the fed bit, so were still watching...

whats the noise out there today saying?


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 22, 2011)

Petition that needs 40,000 signatures before the 29th to freeze the city councils decision. I don't know if that's a definite thing or hopes, but that's what I've been hearing and seeing around for the San Jose situation that I brought up.


----------



## Hick (Oct 23, 2011)

I, Hatchet Jack, being of sound mind and broke legs, do leaveth my rifle to the next thing who finds it, Lord hope he be a white man. It is a good rifle, and kilt the bear that kilt me. Anyway, I am dead. Sincerley, Hatchet Jack.


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 23, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> That's really disgusting...Feds won't help keep the illegals out of Texas and N.Mexico where we NEED the help, but stick their nose in where it is NOT wanted in Cali...


 Speaking of what this country was founded on, u wanna keep pot but not ppl on search of a better life? That is very sad.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> Speaking of what this country was founded on, u wanna keep pot but not ppl on search of a better life? That is very sad.



I do not find it sad at all.  We as a country cannot just keep allowing the influx of illegal immigrants over the borders.  If they want to enter our country legally and be a constructive part of society, that is okay.  Jumping "the fence" and entering illegally--no way.  Would any law abiding citizen in the US believe that it was okay to enter Canada this way?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2011)

There is only so many PPL that can fit on a ship(USA) that is taking on water.


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry my phone double posted


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 23, 2011)

No thg we would not, but we also live in a country that is by most standards way better off than most. And the fact that our country was made to be a place for all ppl to come better their lives.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 23, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> Speaking of what this country was founded on, u wanna keep pot but not ppl on search of a better life? That is very sad.


There is a legal way to enter this country. The illegal immigrants pouring into our nation, are taking up jobs that unemployed Americans are trying to find, simply because they will work for less. They are one of the reason's our economy is in the hole that it is in now.


-nasty


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 23, 2011)

ok im gonna step outta this argument


----------



## Roddy (Oct 23, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I do not find it sad at all.  We as a country cannot just keep allowing the influx of illegal immigrants over the borders.  If they want to enter our country legally and be a constructive part of society, that is okay.  Jumping "the fence" and entering illegally--no way.  Would any law abiding citizen in the US believe that it was okay to enter Canada this way?



:yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2011)

THG said:
			
		

> Jumping "the fence" and entering illegally--no way. Would any law abiding citizen in the US believe that it was okay to enter Canada this way?



I don't know about jumping the fence, but I maybe about to start swimming.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 28, 2011)

lol, those feathers will protect from that cold water!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> No thg we would not, but we also live in a country that is by most standards way better off than most. And the fact that our country was made to be a place for all ppl to come better their lives.



And they can....it just needs to be done legally.  I cannot imagine that you are in favor of just opening our borders and letting anyone and everyone in...


----------



## Roddy (Oct 28, 2011)

If they wish to come, they should do so legally. Not doing this means they are a burden on all of us legit Americans who are now left footing the bills in many cases. If this continues, we will soon be in worse shape than many countries that are trying to come here.....


----------



## Moto-Man (Oct 28, 2011)

Someone wrote this on p.1 of this thread: 

"I do have to admit that personally a TON of those 140 are super sketchy ghetto little settups."

That - obviously - is the reason for the Federal foray into what were once accepted and legitimate businesses.

Me, I am all for sorting the wheat from the chaff. Sketchy is not good. Professional is.

My two drachmas,


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 28, 2011)

Word, I said that. Not saying they didn't follow protocol. Well, the few I've gone to and never returned. From the rest of that same post I said, I said that. And said it is not a good way to "advertise" the cause with thug looking young dudes hitting bowls in the lobby in your add in a magazine! Yeah, that looks great to the already anti people. The current spot I go is super professional. I hope the backdoor city council deal gets blocked for San Jose. Tomorrow is the day all dispensaries are supposed to close the doors, yet I've still received emails from the one I go to about new arrivals. Not sure whats going on, honestly. Haven't really had the need to go in since harvest


----------



## Irish (Oct 29, 2011)

i've always said that favor fortunes the bold. i'd bet this is merely a scare tactic to clean up the system. look, it's already worked in the feds favor like a match in a tinder box. 

apparently tax payers have had enough of the wanton carelessness of rogue dispensaries in thier neighborhoods, and prefer to force regulation to clean up thier corners and make living more safer/cleaner for thier children. 

i know i wouldnt want my kid looking at this as an easy life style to get ahead in life, over an education. now heres a bone, if mj advocates would start running ads geared towards young teens, and help them improve thier districts through these dispensaries, i believe it would be a good step at winning the peoples trust back. the message; 'we'll help, not hinder your education through awareness, and betterment programs'...

what exactly are the dispensaries doing for thier communities besides providing a service to score mj, and mj related products?

you have to work internally with the system already in place to make it better, not worse off, for the entire community. as it stands now, our neighborhoods are falling apart, when we can make a difference if someone stands up with an actual plan to better them, instead of the 'me me me' mindset taking place. 

thats my opinion. in all the years california has had thier system in place, and fought to keep it there, what else was done in that time to make anything better for thier communities as a whole unit?

someone with such a plan i'm speaking of, will earn the favor of thier peers, and thier community. would be very hard for a fed op to tear that down i believe...you gotta walk the talk, and be sincere at it, or you are just another statistic...

favor fortunes the bold...


----------



## Roddy (Oct 29, 2011)

:yeahthat: exactly my thoughts...


----------



## Straycat (Oct 30, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> There is a legal way to enter this country. The illegal immigrants pouring into our nation, are taking up jobs that unemployed Americans are trying to find, simply because they will work for less. They are one of the reason's our economy is in the hole that it is in now.
> 
> 
> -nasty


 

I think you have it *** backwards friend.  The agricultural industry is the only industry that gets a pass on fair labor laws.  They are not required to pay overtime for time over 8 hours/day.  There is not a minimum wage requirement.  This is because we are soft on employers and hard on employees.  This creates a scared and easily exploitable workforce.  Crack down on Tyson Chicken, etc.. for their recruitment of illegals, etc... and you will begin to see change.  Incidentally, have you read the news lately in Alabama where they began cracking down on illegals?  They've lost at least 20% of their tomato crop this year and now must seriously re-think their strategy on illegal imigration.  My solution would be to enforce fair labor laws and prosecute both employer and employees alike.  With a decent wage you might actually get some Americans wanting those jobs.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 30, 2011)

My son picked peppers and pumpkins this year, his bosses were Mexican and spoke no English...hmmmmm They paid him $8/hr


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2011)

Straycat said:
			
		

> I think you have it *** backwards friend.  The agricultural industry is the only industry that gets a pass on fair labor laws.  They are not required to pay overtime for time over 8 hours/day.  There is not a minimum wage requirement.  This is because we are soft on employers and hard on employees.  This creates a scared and easily exploitable workforce.  Crack down on Tyson Chicken, etc.. for their recruitment of illegals, etc... and you will begin to see change.  Incidentally, have you read the news lately in Alabama where they began cracking down on illegals?  They've lost at least 20% of their tomato crop this year and now must seriously re-think their strategy on illegal imigration.  My solution would be to enforce fair labor laws and prosecute both employer and employees alike.  With a decent wage you might actually get some Americans wanting those jobs.



IMO that 20% loss is nothing more than a pile of liberal propaganda. I LIVE in a farming area, community and with the unemployment where it is, there is NO issue finding "legal" laborers..... NONE.
 Georgia's unemployment rate us above the national average, at 10.8% and a full 2 points above ours in Co at 8.5%. If they lost their crops, it was because they wanted to. Insurance will pay for the loss, and it can be used, just as you used it. As propaganda against states _"at least"_ doing SOMETHING about the plague of "illegal immigration"..
  But I will agree with cracking down on the 'employers' not just employees. Years back when I was more deeply involved in the industry, they came with temporary work visas. They came, they picked crops, they went home and lived off of their small fortunes. Today they are in the skilled trades. Construction, masonry, fabrication, ect, and they are allowed "without" visas or documentation. Is it 'their' fault?.. Not hardly. If they are allowed to work without work visas or being citizens, of course they are going to take advantage of it. 


> European countries frown on illegal entry into their countries, but their penalties are a little more humane. In Italy[/URL],  illegal immigrants face a $13,000 fine, and you can bet that if they  don&#8217;t have the money to pay, they get to stay and work it off.  In France[/URL], illegal immigrants either have to pay a $5000 fine or spend up to a year in prison or possibly both.  In England[/URL],  they can be fined up to 10,000 pounds.  Once again, you can bet that in  both of these countries any offender not having the money to pay the  fine will get the chance to work it off.



but we're straying pretty far "OFF TOPIC" with a political discussion. Can we guide it back to MJ PLEASE.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 31, 2011)

All I can say about da Illegal Aliens is Cali would rot under tons of produce and nuts if they didn't come here and work. Sad but True. Ain't no white boy pickin' grapes my friends.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Oct 31, 2011)

Colbert had me crackin up about this the other day


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2011)

CA unemployment rate..*12.2%*...:confused2: and :rofl:...


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 31, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> All I can say about da Illegal Aliens is Cali would rot under tons of produce and nuts if they didn't come here and work. Sad but True. Ain't no white boy pickin' grapes my friends.


 
And if he did he would want 20 bucks an hour, so grapes would be 300 dollars a bunch, and dont even get me started on what the price of lettuce would be


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 31, 2011)

Back to the original topic, San Jose collectives got 50,000 signatures to get a referendum. Dispensaries still open! WOO!

As to the other topic. Get paid 80 bucks to work the fields for a full day, citizens arent doing. They wont plain and simple. The saddest contributor is all of "us". We want our cake and to eat it too. Either it stays the way it is, and we get our "low cost" product, or we pull out our wallets and pay $6 a head of lettuce, instead of $1.99, to have it picked by a legal citizen making more $ than the immigrant.

*edit*HAHAHAHAHA, posted the same time dman. Exactly my thoughts


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 31, 2011)

Again, ain't no white boy, or any other race picking grapes out here...not arguing, just stating fact. 
How does unemployment rates equate to the Illegals? If your suggesting that unemployed lazy bastids pick fruit and nuts, it ain't going to happen, the illegals got that sewed up.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 1, 2011)

Unemployment rate is high cause the economy is in the crapper. I know plenty of unemployed people wanting work. My point is that now legal citizen is going to work that hard of labor for that low of pay. I am mostly agreeing with you Hal. Its the employers getting away with it, and using it to sell more product, which "us" consumers want for as cheap as possible. The whole situation is screwed up.


----------



## Irish (Nov 1, 2011)

those crop losses were due to all the rain everywhere...and the losses were huge all over...was'nt because no workers to harvest. when the stuff rots on the tree, only the grower profits from total loss of wages...the grower is getting paid either way...


----------



## nvthis (Nov 1, 2011)

Wonder when it's gonna be DickLee's turn? If there was ever a thorn in the feds side, that would be him. Feds come out claiming to be after the big shows, and they will bust whatever dispensaries you've never heard of, but the big hitters like Amsterdump and HS never get a scratch....

Why does it always smell like the feds stepped in a pile of bovine crap on their way to to the bay.... Even the federal hipocracy isn't exempt from a good pocket padding, kkkkaching.... 

Sickning...


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Wonder when it's gonna be DickLee's turn? If there was ever a thorn in the feds side, that would be him. Feds come out claiming to be after the big shows, and they will bust whatever dispensaries you've never heard of, but the big hitters like Amsterdump and HS never get a scratch....
> 
> Why does it always smell like the feds stepped in a pile of bovine crap on their way to to the bay.... Even the federal hipocracy isn't exempt from a good pocket padding, kkkkaching....
> 
> Sickning...




I was wondering were you were at homey......good to see ya.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 1, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Wonder when it's gonna be DickLee's turn? If there was ever a thorn in the feds side, that would be him. Feds come out claiming to be after the big shows, and they will bust whatever dispensaries you've never heard of, but the big hitters like Amsterdump and HS never get a scratch....
> 
> Why does it always smell like the feds stepped in a pile of bovine crap on their way to to the bay.... Even the federal hipocracy isn't exempt from a good pocket padding, kkkkaching....
> 
> Sickning...


 
As sad and sickening as it is, they will not go after DickLee 'cause he is in a wheelchair and is the poster boy for MMJ. If they bust him, it will get more folks on our side, so they won't do it.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 1, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> A
> How does unemployment rates equate to the Illegals?.


unemployment rates only are reflective of those recieving unemployment benefits. If you do not get a check you don't count as unemployed. Media loves to toy with those numbers.
It's like the govt creating jobs. the only jobs they create are tax burdens for the private sector.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 2, 2011)

str8 up Mutt....lookin' more like 30% here in cali....ain't no one working.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 2, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> str8 up Mutt....lookin' more like 30% here in cali....ain't no one working.


It's a mess man. Our policies are crap and all they do is write more. Hindering our economy not encouraging it.
Imagine if they let private sector do their thing 
Let the market sort itself out...always worked in the past.
If there is such a high demand and 50% of the population are fine with it legalize it.
I would say the US unemployment rate is off by -10% across the board. It is way worse then the media lets on.


----------

